
OK: How Two Letters Made 'America's Greatest Word' - jamesbritt
http://www.npr.org/2010/11/17/131390650/ok-how-two-letters-made-america-s-greatest-word
======
there
odd, it doesn't even spell out "oll korrect" anywhere in the article.

[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/503/what-does-ok-
st...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/503/what-does-ok-stand-for)

